# What does your 'sona mean to you?



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2013)

I know this is fairly similar to a few other threads floating about this sub-forum, but I noticed that in most cases the OP didnâ€™t call for a very in-depth answer. Fursonas are silly and fun, and many of your responses will be something along the lines of â€œlol, I donâ€™t have a murrsonaâ€ or â€œI picked an animal I liked, the end.â€ Even so, many others (such as myself) have quite a history to their fursona, and it is significant to them for one reason for another. So, for those people I pose the question: what does your fursona mean to you? Give us a little history if possible, why you made one in the first place, and what purpose does it serve? Iâ€™ll start with mine to give you an idea of what Iâ€™m looking for. WARNING: possible TL;DR ahead!

My weird and dorky infatuation with all things furry began in earnest at the ripe olâ€™ age of thirteen, when I began to explore the internet under the radar for the first time and eventually stumbled upon Deviantart. I initially used the site exclusively for online roleplay, and in doing so it was impossible not to eventually come across the local furries and their anthropomorphic OCâ€™s, to which I was immediately drawn to so much so that all of my characters were exclusively furs within weeks. As I grew older and the RP scene at deviantartâ€™s live chats slowly began to whither out and die I began exploring other places like FA and f-list, among others. By now I was already well aware of the concept of a fursona, but I had no real interest in making one, since having an emotional attachment to a character was an easy way to mutate it into a hideous mary-sue *gasp*, plus I would never have dreamed of wasting so much money on a drawing (aaahâ€¦so young and naÃ¯ve I was!). Still, it was a novel idea, and on some level I was always a little bit jealous of people with really well done â€˜sonas, mostly because it gave them an online identity. I was always extremely private online, and a â€˜sona would have been my way to have a face without leaving out any real personal information for trolls and nosy relatives to zero in on. Then, one fateful day, this image appeared in Tom Fishbacheâ€™s gallery.






http://www.deviantart.com/art/Free-Spirit-Evals-276541636

Yes, for all you webcomic snobs, I know that twokinds is atrocious, but I follow it anyways because he draws really cute furries, I mean câ€™mon!  As soon as I saw the image above I knew I had to make a character out of this shaggy, happy-go-lucky lookinâ€™ hippie dawg. Up on f-list he went, with a backstory and a name that I thought up completely based on a whim. As the days rolled by, I continually refined his story and re-formatted his profile until he was easily my most well-made and popular character. What really distinguished him from other characters though, was the fact that his personality came out astonishingly similar to my own, and not even entirely on purpose. Other characters, I would somewhat adopt their personality while using them, even when speaking out of character, but with Mattâ€¦well, it was just me. At this point, I wanted to call him my fursona, but I felt ashamed that I had borrowed his appearance and had no original art of him. I still do, but over a dozen commissions and gifts [NSFW: some male nudity] have made the title of â€œfursonaâ€ at least a little bit more justified. I would alter it now, but honestly, I canâ€™t imagine any way to change him to suit me better, I think heâ€™s perfect just the way he is! Now in the present day, heâ€™s my fursona, favorite character, online handle (Matt Conner is not even close to my real name ;3) and all in all, very dear to my heart.

Thanks so much for reading my post if youâ€™ve gotten this far, Iâ€™m very eager to hear from all of you who have a fursona with a colorful history!

P.S: For those of you thinking something along the lines of â€œOMG YOU STOLED HIS OC IM TELLINGâ€, Fishbache has creative commons license on all of his characters, which basically means that anybody can use them for any purpose as long as theyâ€™re not making any money off of them. Iâ€™m sure heâ€™d be flattered (or incredibly amused) if anything to learn that his silly drawing of a minor character in his comic spawned five major commissions and countless hours of original writing for some random loserâ€™s fursona~


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2013)

I thought your sona was interesting with its glasses n' stuff, but learning he was taken from a webcomic maker's DA and slapped a new personality in makes it far less intriquing and unique.
You could just start building on this guy, keeping the most noticeable items he wears and changing him a little to make him more like you.

My sona means quite a bit to me, it is an elaborate construct of an internet identity sculpted after me and my wishes.
I have a ton of art of him and I don't think I have yet to meet a person who thinks he is a terrible character and a mary sue. If anything he's an anti-mary sue in his own right with his disabilities and a history of mentall illnesses.
By dressing him in a fancy wardrobe and giving him some class (Not in the fedora tipping neckbeard kind, I wanted to avoid that) he keeps me in check, too. I won't go making stupid posts (At least not in surplus) since that would defeat the impression people get when this sergal with his "Are you fucking kidding me?" face makes one and thus loses his credibility. By acting smart I keep my 'sona smart and vice versa. If that even makes sense.
The biggest impact he's had on me is in art, I've found drawing fun and interesting while doodling him and drawing some bigger pieces, and he's been a good canvas to try things on. As a result my artistic skills have improved tremendously.
He's also had a part in my lucid dream project and a bit outside it when I wanted to have conversations with him IRL.
Changing my 'sona to a different one now would feel like changing my IRL middle name.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2013)

You're right, but at this point I think I've become far too attached, y'know? I couldn't even imagine changing him now, besides that all of my previous commissions will be rendered pointless.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2013)

Matt Conner said:


> You're right, but at this point I think I've become far too attached, y'know? I couldn't even imagine changing him now, besides that all of my previous commissions will be rendered pointless.


Think of it this way, if you change it now, all the future ones will be truly of your character, instead of what could be fanart for the comic artist as well.
I know it could be hard letting go of something you've grown attached to, but the changes really don't have to be drastic to make a big difference.
E: You could build on this character. I mean that as in giving him more accessories. Doing that would give you the possibility of saying "it is the same character, just with less stuff with him in this commission"


----------



## Deo (Dec 26, 2013)

Deo is an asshole.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Think of it this way, if you change it now, all the future ones will be truly of your character, instead of what could be fanart for the comic artist as well.
> I know it could be hard letting go of something you've grown attached to, but the changes really don't have to be drastic to make a big difference.



I'll definitely think on it. I have made some changes from the original image, but none that I would really deem noteworthy (bigger ears, shorter hair, eye color, and of course stylistic differences, but that's a given when commissioning different artists)


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2013)

Matt Conner said:


> I'll definitely think on it. I have made some changes from the original image, but none that I would really deem noteworthy (bigger ears, shorter hair, and of course stylistic differences, but that's a given when commissioning different artists)


Great! That means you're on the right track.
Now since this is not a fursona critique thread, let's drop this topic and allow room for discussion pertaining to the OP


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2013)

Good call! ^^;


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2013)

Deo said:


> Deo is an asshole.


A glorious, magnificent asshole who should be more like their 'sona on the forums and live up to that description :V


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 26, 2013)

"OMG YOU STO-"

K.

On-topic

*POWER OF LOVE COMPELS YOU*

He started off as shit and giggle for the hang of it. The furry chars have always piqued my interest. They just look attractively cute for no reason. Later on, I just start to feel as if they just give out those "Fun and random" vibe that you cannot really find in those boringass human chars and that was what got me to create my sona. I wanted something that I can consider cute and at the same time, constantly give out the random funsy aura all the time. The kind of aura that can somehow attracts people like how it attracts me. I ended up with him in the end over the whole year of designing him after all the lizard/dragon characters I really like with a mix of some other lovable characters.

Everything I used to not be was exactly what I put into my sona. The trollish nature? The IDGAF attitude? The constant attempt to act cute for the lol? Never was like that IRL. When I go on the internet, I "pretend" to be him and have my share of fun. The characters were much more likeable than the shy and boring old me. Over the year of pretending, I ended up falling in love with my own Sona and that got me to change. "If I love him so much, might as well just change myself"

So I got myself a race chan-

 I mean, so I try to act like my own Sona in real life as well (minus the andro and pantless part) and that makes me the current me today. So not only is he a random sona but he's also a complete life changer. I would never suddenly reply to my friends when they're taking out the trash "Don't forget yourself" in the past. Sure I may be a hell lot more annoying but being with an annoying person that is always him is a lot better and more relaxing than hanging out with faker than fake.



> He's also had a part in my lucid dream project and a bit outside it when I wanted to have conversations with him IRL.



And now I know I'm not the only one who randomly calls out and tries to imagine as if his Sona is really there to talk to him when he needs a way to remain calm for something big (or for some self-encouragement since you're technically boosting your own self-confidence indirectly through your own sona).


----------



## Deo (Dec 26, 2013)

Dude on left is Tom Fishbache, dude on right is OP.
Made thing is the stolen character.


Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> A glorious, magnificent asshole who should be more like their 'sona on the forums and live up to that description :V


I'll try harder, for the motherland! Instead if donating blood I'll now be taking blood.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2013)

Har har.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2013)

Deo said:


> I'll try harder, for the motherland! Instead if donating blood I'll now be taking blood.


Attaboy, that's a step in the right direction. Now excuse me while I get ready to enjoy the show you'll be putting up by stirring this nest of wasps.


----------



## Deo (Dec 26, 2013)

Nest of wasps? All I see is a nest of art thieves.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

Aleu just started out as a username. It wasn't actually until I started participating more on FAF about three (nearly four) years ago that I developed an image that people could recognize me by. She's not really a character for anything but rather an internet representation of myself in wolf form. The colors for the fur is pretty much my hair color.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> And now I know I'm not the only one who  randomly calls out and tries to imagine as if his Sona is really there  to talk to him when he needs a way to remain calm for something  big


Funny thing is I half succeeded in this. Of course I  couldn't see him sit on the couch spinning his thumbs, but I could  imagine it vividly and monologue, the way I usually talk to myself turned into a  dialog, which in retrospect sounds a bit weird.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 26, 2013)

Littlerock is a vent for me, mostly. She personifies my failures along with my pleasures; she's the anthropomorphic image of the things that keep me up at night, to put it simply.

That, and she's just damn fun to draw.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 26, 2013)

The ability to see things from a different point of view- I can now analyze music, literature, and other cultural expressions which could not be done through eyes of blue. Being able to change my physical appearance to match my tastes in entertainment and my favorite books really is a beautiful thing, but I often wonder if such ethnic transcendence truly is legal.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 26, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The ability to see things from a different point of view- I can now analyze music, literature, and other cultural expressions which could not be done through eyes of blue. Being able to change my physical appearance to match my tastes in entertainment and my favorite books really is a beautiful thing, but I often wonder if such ethnic transcendence truly is legal.



In other words, your wolfaboo lets you be racist without having white guilt.

Cool.


----------



## Deo (Dec 26, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> In other words, your wolfaboo lets you be racist without having white guilt.
> 
> Cool.


 Ruh ruh grrr aroooo 
Is wolfaboo for the N-word.


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 26, 2013)

Deo said:


> [redacted for racist tones]
> Is wolfaboo for the N-word.



_WASH YOUR MOUTH OUT YOUNG LADY_


----------



## Deo (Dec 26, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> _WASH YOUR MOUTH OUT YOUNG LADY_


_Guh woo woo_ 
Is "I'm really sorry" in wolfaboo

Edit: or it may be "I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


----------



## Littlerock (Dec 26, 2013)

Deo said:


> _Guh woo woo_
> Is "I'm really sorry" in wofaboo
> 
> Edit: or it may be "I did not have sexual relations with that woman."


Where I'm from, they're synonymous in English too, depending on the sobriety of present company. Whodathunkit!


----------



## RTDragon (Dec 26, 2013)

Mine is actually based off my Deviantart name KMDragon short for komodo dragon. Even though i have not drawn my sona as often since i am going back to the basics.




Deo said:


> Deo is an asshole.



I'll add to this.

Deo Brando is an asshole that can stop time and throw chibified deo holding knives at people.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 26, 2013)

My sona is muchly about expressing myself. She is me, but in an alternate world that exists in the images/stories we create of our anthro characters (unless they are from a book or something - my fursona, and my dragon, I consider to be from different worlds because my dragon is from my book). In this world, it's possible to portray your sona in situations you could never be in.

And this is how I use Cali to express myself. My emotions are way stronger than normal anyway, so the scenarios I force Cali to act out are highly exaggerated. I once drew the poor thing trapped in a sealed box while her tears drowned her, Alice in Wonderland style, when I was going through a shit thing IRL, because it helped get out how I felt and show the despair in a way that others might understand. But it's not all bad.

She also exists to make me feel a little better about myself - she doesn't look perfect and she's a little chubby, but the fact that she is beautiful and people actually like her, makes me feel like I can be comfortable with the same kind of build.

I never planned on having a fursona at all when I entered the fandom - just that I would have random characters that I drew, which didn't represent me at all. But I eventually saw sergals, first by a gorgeous fursuit head by Dingz. I fell in love right away. I know very little about sergals, but I just knew that I wanted to be one. And Cali was devised slowly.

I would never say that I was more attached to Cali than any of my other characters. No, if anything, I'm probably way more attached to my dragon, Domino. But I feel like I know Cali better than the others, and I'm more connected to her.


----------



## Aleu (Dec 26, 2013)

Littlerock said:


> In other words, your wolfaboo lets you be racist without having white guilt.


-checks species- I don't recall owning anyone...at least not him



Deo said:


> Ruh ruh grrr aroooo
> Is wolfaboo for the N-word.





Deo said:


> _Guh woo woo_
> Is "I'm really sorry" in wolfaboo
> 
> Edit: or it may be "I did not have sexual relations with that woman."



Stop butchering my language you meanie ;~;


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Dec 27, 2013)

When planning my invasion of this forum, I realized that one of the necessities of getting a place here was to have recodnisable avatar or representation of myself, thus the fursona. Using that observation, I concluded that I needed something to use as a vessel into the fandom. Given a day or two I decided that feraligatr was the best canidate for my vessel to the abyss. For originality's sake, I made some personalizations to the water PokÃ©mon (green eyes, stripes on the snout) and was ready to go.


----------



## Duality Jack (Dec 27, 2013)

It means nothing to me. Just some drawing I like.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Stop butchering my language you meanie ;~;


Grwah rofw waaf.
My wolfaboo is a bit rusty, but that should mean that I agree with you.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 27, 2013)

Aleu said:


> Stop butchering my language you meanie ;~;



WEll at least they know more than "Rowr Yiff yiff yiff Yiff yiff? yiff!"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

Zeitzbach said:


> WEll at least they know more than "Rowr Yiff yiff yiff Yiff yiff? yiff!"


But "yiff" is like the Finnish "PERKELE!". 
It is all you need to know to speak the language fluently


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But "yiff" is like the Finnish "PERKELE!".
> It is all you need to know to speak the language fluently



Finland here I come! Gonna take me a job and some of your women.

My breadsona is what happens when you make too many bread puns, as well as blatant sexualisation of baked goods. Also sergals are cool.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Finland here I come! Gonna take me a job and some of your women.
> 
> My breadsona is what happens when you make too many bread puns, as well as blatant sexualisation of baked goods. Also sergals are cool.


Perkele! perkeleperkele? Perkele?!

Yeah sergals are cool and easy to make your own.


----------



## Aetius (Dec 27, 2013)

I like to look at my sona in a sensual manner.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 27, 2013)

Serbia Strong said:


> I like to look at my sona in a sensual manner.



What a coincidence, I like to look at your fursona that way too ;3

(you will never know if I am joking)


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 27, 2013)

I dont see a fursona as another seperate character from me but just as what i want to be if that makes sense, kinda like an avatar of me i guess if i wasnt human. There's nothing i'd rather be more than a wolf, they just seem perfect to me, everything about them is awesome. I love carnivores for the services they do to the ecosystem, kinda like guardians to the environment, being the hardcore nature lover that i am that suits me perfectly, plus hunting is a hell of a lot more thrilling than eating plants. They also live in my favorite kind of environment, and i would love having fluffy fur ^_^

-edit- Thats more where i got the idea from rather than what it is i guess.

Its an escape i guess, i can forget all the encroaching concrete and BS of society when im imagining myself in some beautiful natural environment devoid of any human touch, where the only thing that truely matters are raw natural activities like getting food so we survive.


----------



## Teal (Dec 27, 2013)

Mine's just an avatar.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Dec 27, 2013)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> But "yiff" is like the Finnish "PERKELE!".
> It is all you need to know to speak the language fluently



See you in France

I mean..

Putan putan Putan putan putan! Omelette du fromage


----------



## gorgonops (Dec 27, 2013)

I didn't intend to have one this time around. I'm too broke to suit, I've no interest in roleplay, I just draw, so what was the point? But then I realized I was using a particular character of mine in about the same way (just drawing her doing things I'd do or in situations I was going through) so, eh. 

She's a character I've had since I was... 12, I want to say? It probably explains her _super original _design (wolf with a facial scar!_ how edgy and unique!_). She's the character I have the earliest drawings of, and the one I apparently chose to re-draw every few years just to use as a benchmark. She was originally pretty diametrically opposed to me. Being your average internet teenager, I was convinced I was _so "random" _and charming and hilarious, so using a fundamentally unhappy character as an avatar for myself didn't make sense at the time. And she had a complete backstory, which I've since ditched for being _awful, _so she just was her own separate thing. 

And then I lost interest in the furry thing for a while, then got it back, and now that I'm back to drawing this stuff again, I'm a much more muted sort of person. I dunno. Chose to draw her again for shits and giggles a little while ago and just haven't really stopped. She works well being drawn upset/drunk or otherwise miserable, so I just end up drawing her a lot. 

I may eventually come up with one that's less run of the mill, but eh, I'm not terribly bothered by it.


----------



## Derron116 (Dec 27, 2013)

I decided on a Utahraptor due to the very fact that I love them the most out of all Dinosaur species, and the Dinosaur is my favorite clade of animal, anyways after I first truly identified as a furry, I started trying to figure out my own fursona for the heck of it, so after the above process I knew he had to be a Utahraptor, then I thought up basic details, which can be seen on my DA and of course on this sub-forum. I then thought I might as well try to find someone to draw my fursona, I tried and failed of course, so then I found a fursona creator, and used it to create an image I'll use until I either find someone to draw up my fursona for free or until I can commission one. Redjaw is pretty much me on the internet except perhaps some of my worse details, I might just make those a part of him as well though, I'm sure I will flesh him out more as I continue forward


----------



## speedactyl (Dec 28, 2013)

Derron116 said:


> I decided on a Utahraptor due to the very fact that I love them the most out of all Dinosaur species, and the Dinosaur is my favorite clade of animal, anyways after I first truly identified as a furry, I started trying to figure out my own fursona for the heck of it, so after the above process I knew he had to be a Utahraptor, then I thought up basic details, which can be seen on my DA and of course on this sub-forum. I then thought I might as well try to find someone to draw my fursona, I tried and failed of course, so then I found a fursona creator, and used it to create an image I'll use until I either find someone to draw up my fursona for free or until I can commission one. Redjaw is pretty much me on the internet except perhaps some of my worse details, I might just make those a part of him as well though, I'm sure I will flesh him out more as I continue forward




Interesting.... some times have difficulty drawing.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 28, 2013)

Okay so the story behind me and my fursona dates back a long time ago actually. This was back when the virtual boy first came out in the United  States. it was my 5th birthday and I had the choice between getting the next Madden '07 game or I get to take what was behind the mystery box. So knowing my dumbass self, I decided to take the box instead of the game that could potentially hold every answer to future bets on future hockey games. So I'm fucking dumb as hell and my dad really emphasized the point when he pulled the curtain that the box was in. On. Whatever. Anyways he did that and it revealed two tickets to board my dad's private Yacht, the S.S. Minnow Johnson. So I packed my things and my dad drove me to the docks and there I was. I went aboard the yacht and actually met a guy who was the richest guy in L.A. at the time, Reginald Denny. this was right before he finished his screen play to Battle L.A. and he liked me and was like "hey kid, if you proof read this entire script for me, I'll go ahead and I will give you a this piece of paper". Seeing how I wasn't into child labor and all, I decided to do it anyway because I really wanted that piece of paper. 

During this some bimbo came over and was like "Hey Toshabi, what are you doing on my lot?" and I was like "no this is my dad's yacht" and she was like "No this is the Red Dragon" and I was like "OH SHIT THE RED DRAGON" and since I didn't have a ticket or whatever, I ended up getting picked up and thrown off the boat. So while I was drowning to death, I actually had a very euphoric vision of a man ridding on a hippo while eating a plate of lobster and was like "Hey Toshabi, come ride with me and I'll take you to a land where the McLobster is a real thing". But I fucking hated lobster. So I took out my guns and was like "Hey man, my mommy told me not to talk to people like you so you put your hands in the air" and he stopped me and got off his hippo and was like "Look Toshabi, these guys actually held us up at McDonalds and replaced our whole menu with sea food items because it's apparently healthier", so just then I was sent on my quest to go battle the entire nation of San Francisco. Upon my arrival, I was greeted by the guy from Smash Mouth (the really fat and ugly one) and he was like "I want my fucking McChicken". So I went up to the main window of McDonalds and was like "Hey! What's up with the seafood?" and they were like "If we give you this fursona design, will you leave us alone?" So I agreed and at the time, furries didn't even exist so I didn't even know what a fursona was or anything. But with it came the deed to furaffinity. There was some fat loser called uh near-sighted dragon. And he was like "Hey I haven't eaten for days so I will trade you this McChicken for that deed. I agreed and i took the McChicken to the smash mouth guys and the guy was just like "Thanks Toshabi! Now I can be in a Rock n Roll band."



I created Smash mouth. 





Oh and he took my character design and sold it to Lauren Faust. 



After that I hung myself.



The end.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 28, 2013)

Toshibe-kun, I fear for you sometimes.


----------



## Gnarl (Dec 28, 2013)

I must admit this could almost turn into a rant when asked about my sona. the guy to the left here, is a self portrait I did a couple of years ago. He is my online representation so that I can speak, act and just plain be myself, at least on the forums. I live in a very repressive, religious, small town where they won't even let a seafood resteraunt come to town as the ancient city council who have been there for over a hundred years, are so stuck in a rut that a bulldozer could not move them, does not like seafood. It took Walmart seven years to convince them we needed a store. I would rather have gotten a long john silvers or a red lobster! 
Anyway my sona represents to me many things I can not express in person, and some that I more than I should. I have seen too much death, so I care about people in the here and now. Some people can't understand that, they just don't get it. In a lot of ways he represents what I am and what I want to become. 
He has the wonderful ability to push me, even if it is only in my imagination, to new things. He even got me join FAF instead of just sitting there starring at him in a note tablet. So in short, yes he means a lot. 
PS: most of the artists who are willing to post works on the internet know full well that the occasional work will be ..uh.. borrowed. As long as it is not for profit it is a form of praise! Most of mine are parts of books and were copy writed as a part of the book, but still maybe some day one will be good enough that someone will borrow it.


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 29, 2013)

Seekrit said:


> Toshibe-kun, I fear for you sometimes.




That's what my doctor said. My astrologist says I just have a wonderful imagination gifted to me by my power animal constellation, Sega Saturn.


----------



## Seekrit (Dec 29, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> That's what my doctor said. My astrologist says I just have a wonderful imagination gifted to me by my power animal constellation, Sega Saturn.



May Segata Sanshiro watch over you always:

[video=youtube;joNwYPdEBTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joNwYPdEBTc[/video]


----------



## Toshabi (Dec 29, 2013)

He's my power animal.


----------



## Sar (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't have like an extravagant Legend-of-Zelda like story behind it. That would be dumb.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 29, 2013)

Sarukai said:


> I don't have like an extravagant Legend-of-Zelda like story behind it. That would be dumb.



Oh goodness no, we wouldn't want anybody here to be at least a little creative would we?


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 30, 2013)

Would that my fursona were real we would be the bosomest of bros.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Feb 23, 2014)

I actually did get stated sort of with a generic, brooding "look at me im so edgy" wolf then she changed into a bunny and stayed that way for a while. I kind of abandoned the idea after a while because of how off-again, on-again I was with the idea of a fursona and turning her into a green-purple-black mess with a ridiculous name didn't help either. Soon I made my first possum who was too scene-ish to be frank and then I made a lionness. The lionnss is actually still an idea I want to keep, but not make her a fursona. She's someting I want to work on and develop. So I went back to a opossum and here I am now.
Obviously my fursona doesn't exactly look like me, but I wanted it to be based on my favored interests and as well as my dream job (programmer/game designer). I don't exactly have any kind of other 'sona any more. My Homestuck 'sona is now just an OC in a fanstory that I'm working on. I don't keep a persona any more for the simple fact that I almost changed her image and nickname every few months/year and eventually got bored when I couldn't find any use for her. So it's pretty surprising to see that I actually have something that I can represent myself with and in some fandom that I least expected.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 23, 2014)

A fuzzy-wuzzy adorable strawman people can attack online instead of me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 24, 2014)

He's the embodiment of my darker side...basically myself if I took a different route in my life. Plus, he's another creative outlet to help keep myself from going absolutely bat-shit crazy.


----------



## Ayattar (Feb 26, 2014)

Means nothing cause it doesn't exist. In my opinion, fursona shouldn't be created 'just because i like him/her this way'. Fursona should be extracted from you by a third party. How could I know my alter-ego if I don't know myself?

But one thing i know for sure - my fursona, if he/she will ever come to life can't be a member of Felidae family, since i despise all the cats. I can admire the perfection of their bodies, I can be impressed by their features but I'm constitutionally incapable of withstanding the way they are.


----------



## funky3000 (Feb 26, 2014)

Scar is an old character of mine from like 3 or 4 years ago. I'd rather save this for a reference, but since I have no means of making one (digitally refined cuz I hate the quality of my traditional  :V) I guess I can just spout it around here.

Scar used to be a normal person, and his cat clawed him across the eye giving him his signature scar. Scar is his nickname, I'm unsure what his official name is, I suck at names. Anyway so he gets shot for unknown reasons, watches his body get dragged off and watches his funeral. He then has the idea to enter his cat and turn into a human to regain a physical form, he discovers he can turn back into a cat (but since his soul is now a part of his cat, it looks more spiritual than normal and he can't change that) and that he can turn into an anthro dragon that is still fluffy like a cat. He discovers his spiritual energy abilities, and stays undercover until he is exposed. People don't care, some treat him as a hero, and he struts around in his favorite form, the dracofeline.

Blah blah that's the jist of it. Some parts would be spoilers and other parts would be boring or can wait until the reference because it is minor and this was quick and unrefined.

In early times of having him I would imagine being him and using his powers, testing what he could do, imagining how he would do it. Sometimes I would imagine school enemies and beat the shit out of them. Eventually he became my tool to channel anger out of me, though this wasn't the main purpose or why I chose him as a fursona.

Because of my extended periods of pretending to be him, I became really attached to him. Even after a couple years of not doing anything with him, I still had a strong attachment to him, and that's why I chose him over other OCs. He used to have a pessimistic personality and would never be happy at all. I changed that to be more like me: optimistic as fuck, happy, outgoing, with just that little spark of psychotic revenge and rebellion.


----------



## Crystal_the_Vixen (Feb 28, 2014)

My fursona is ME, so if somebody steals her I'll feel like somebody stole my identity.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 28, 2014)

I think that given the increasing Balkanization and tribalism in the USA, having an alter ego like mine might actually be a pretty good idea.

Or I could just be insane. Either way, I like it.


----------



## Inpw (Feb 28, 2014)

Nothing really. But looking at it reminds me that I tend to be enthusiastic about minimalistic art and music.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Feb 28, 2014)

It means I was bored and felt obligated to make one since it gets annoying saying you don't have one because fursonas are dumb.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 28, 2014)

My sona means everything to me. He is my pride and joy.


----------



## zacharida (Mar 18, 2014)

My fursonas story is very long so if your not interested in my boring past just ignore this.

ok when i was younger,think about 7 or 8 years old, anyways i became obsessed with werewolves. over time i basically always looked up werewolves on the internet and i made a name and a personality,  Zacharida. When i was experiencing troubles i would reach out with my mind and totally switch personalities, thusfore my zacharida personality became overpowering. so i abandoned the concept for about half a year, then i became facinated again. about this time i discovered DeviantArt and i also found out about furries. i was kinda like "okay, these are pretty neat but they didnt really spark an interest.  A few months later i found out even more about furries because i encountered many stereotypes on the internet against them. of course being curious about the fandom i made my own fursona, still sticking to the werewolf theme. it was a wolf anthro w/red hair and a sharp attitude. over time i learned how all the stuff i practiced before was making me a walking stereotype so i abandoned those beliefs. 
Then recently ive decided to edit my fursona further. it had changed to a kitsune but i thought that wasn't very unique. then i decided to mix the my past fursonas together into a fox/ wolf hybrid. the fox signifies my cunning intellect and wild personality, whilst the wolf signifies my love of wolves and my overall loner nature.

if you actually read this you may have wasted your time reading something you didnt like or you may have enjoyed reading about me. Anyways i thank you for taking time to read it.


----------



## Chromatic Kitty (Mar 18, 2014)

Mine's a work in progress, but I see her as a sort of a temporary relief from everyday life; a way to dream without sleeping.  She's a revised version of myself, but she's also a step along a path to another place that I hope to begin visiting someday (and visit often).  She started as a wish without form many years ago, before I really knew anything about furries.


----------



## KyryK (Mar 18, 2014)

I recently realized that the sona i'm creating is basically me when i'm at my worst. I suffer from pretty severe depression and even though i know i need to get rid of it in my real life part of me really enjoys being miserable and Arcturus is a way to keep ahold of all the shit i can feel in a way that's somewhat divorced from me, it's also quite theraputic being able to shift my negative feelings onto something else. The idea of drawing or commisioning pictures of his pain seems like a good way to release my emotions too.


----------



## TheRH100 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ryan Kyojiri is basically an anthropomorphic projection of real life me. I put my real life personalities, feelings, attitude, fashion sense, and mental abnormalities (high functioning autism) into a body of an anthropomorphic wolf with bioluminescent hair. So when you're talking to me, it's basically exactly like talking to my fursona. So yeah, my fursona means quite a lot to me to be honest.
 My real name starts with an R but I don't want to reveal my name, just call me Ryan.


----------



## SavageBlueWolf (Mar 19, 2014)

My fursona means alot to me in every way,I try to evolve it anytime I try too.It all started when I liked wolves, it became much closer to me where I actually got spiritually connected back in 2011 by a sunset that I took a pic of while at my  lodge in Hillman, Michigan(can be viewed on my profile).And then when I say that I evolve it, I mean by getting different tattoos that represent it in different ways to make more of what my wolf would look like.As of right now my wolf in the avatar means strength,overcoming fear and overcoming everything that comes in my path!!


----------



## Antronach (Mar 20, 2014)

It's me, but better. Something to aim for I guess. Coure I can't have a tail or scales and whatnot, but a better physique and less fear of water are good things to aim for.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Mar 20, 2014)

I never really created it, but as I imagine it is like a more chaotic version of me


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 2, 2014)

I expect there to be questions that follow this confession, but I'll say it nonetheless. Zan isn't really a 'sona, but rather, my other half.
I'm otherkin, and when I lay my head down to sleep... my consciousness crosses over to him. If I'm really worn out and sleep for, like, 10 hours, I take on Zan's form for 10 hours.


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 2, 2014)

PastryOfApathy said:


> It means I was bored and felt obligated to make one since it gets annoying saying you don't have one because fursonas are dumb.



Pretty much me, except I also think corgis are cool.

Which they are.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 3, 2014)

DeCatt said:


> I also think corgis are cool.
> Which they are.


Not exactly the word I'd use to describe them. 'Cute' is more like it.
*lightly scratches DeCatt behind the ears*


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 3, 2014)

Zan'theros said:


> Not exactly the word I'd use to describe them. 'Cute' is more like it.
> *lightly scratches DeCatt behind the ears*



Holy shit son, never do that again.


----------



## FangWarrior (Apr 3, 2014)

My fursona, reminds me to be free, to be myself no matter what. Dunno. Moonfire is a free outgoing character with a wild rocker personality


----------

